# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم إعدام ريــــا وسكينة

## محمد محيى الدين

*محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية
حكم إعدام ريــــا وسكينة
أصدرت الحكم الآتى :
فى قضية النيابة العمومية نمرة (---) لبان سنة 1921 .
" ضــــــــــــد"
10 متهمين ، ريا وسكينة وثمانية آخرون 
بعد سماع أمر الإجابة وطلبات النيابة العمومية وطلبات المدعى بالحق المدني وأقوال المتهمين ودفاع المحامين عنهم وشهادة الشهود والاطلاع على ورق الدعوى وأخذ رأى فضيلة مفتى مدينة الإسكندرية والمداولة قانوناً .
................" وطلب محامى المتهمين الأولى والثانية استعمال الرأفة معهما وترك تقدير قيمة التعويض قبلهما للمحكمة . وطلب المحامى عن المهتم الثالث إجراء الكشف على قواه العقلية لمعرفة درجة مسئوليته وطلب فى الموضوع الحكم ببراءته . و طلب محامى المتهم الرابع اعتباره شريكاً ومعاملته بالمادة 199 عقوبات أو باستعمال الرأفة طبقاً للمادة 17 عقوبات وإبدال عقوبة الإعدام بالأشغال الشاقة فوض الرأى فى تقدير التعويض قبله . و طلب المحامون عن باقى المتهمين الحكم ببراءتهم ورفض الدعوى المدنية قبلهم وذلك للأسباب الواردة بمحضر الجلسة . 

" الــمــحــكــمـــــة"	  
حيث أنه قد تبين من التحقيقات التى حصلت فى الدعوى ومن شهادة الشهود الذين سمعوا أمام المحكمة أنه فى غضون المدة من يناير إلى 14 نوفمبر سنة 1920 ورد بوليس قسم اللبان بالإسكندرية عشرة بلاغات عن إختفاء عشر نسوة من الطبقة القاطنة بدائرة المذكور ، قدمت هذه البلاغات من ذوى قرابتهن وحفظتها النيابة لعدم الاهتداء إلى معرفة مقر تلك النسوة ولا أسباب غيبتهن . وكانت الحرمة سكينة بنت (---) ثانية المتهمين تسكن فى ذلك العهد منزلاً لوالدة من يدعى أحمد (---) كائناً بحارة ماكوريس نمرة (5) خلف قسم اللبان وكان مؤجراً لشخص يدعى محمد (---) الذى أجر منه غرفة لسكينة بالدور الأرضى ثم أخلى هذا المنزل واستلمه المؤجر فى 30 أكتوبر سنة 1920 فأخذ يجرى فيه بعض تحسينات طلبها منه مستأجر جديد وقد اتفق أنه فى يوم 15 نوفمبر سنة 1920 بينما كان أحمد (---) يحفر فى أرضية الغرفة التى كانت تقيم بها سكينة لأجل تركيب مواسير المياه إذ عثر على جثة إمرأة كانت مدفونة فيها فأخطر القسم بذلك وباستمرار الحفر بأرضية تلك الغرفة وجدت بها أيضاً جثتان لامرأتين خلاف الجثة الأولى . ثم حفرت أرضية غرفة أخرى لسكينة بمنزل موجود بحارة النجاة نمرة (5) بقسم اللبان فوجدت بها جثة رابعة وقد علم وقتئذ أن لسكينة أخت تدعى رية وهى المتهمة الأولى وريا هذه متزوجة بحسب الله (---) ثالث المتهمين وكانت تسكن غرفة بالدور الأرضي بمنزل كائن بشارع على بك الكبير بالقسم المذكور وتكثر من التردد إلى غرفة بمنزل آخر كائن بحارة النجاة نمرة (8) بدوره الأرضي تشغلها الحرمة أمينة (---) المتهمة الثامنة وقد وجدت أثنتى عشرة جثة نسائية مدفونة بالغرفة الأولى وجثة أخرى لامرأة مدفونة بالغرفة الثانية وتلك الجثث البالغ مجموعها سبع عشرة هي جثث النسوة المبينة أسماؤهن بأمر الإحالة وهذه المحلات جميعها أعدت للدعارة سراً وكانت البغايا من النساء تترددن إليها تارة من تلقاء أنفسهن وطوراً بطلب من ريا وسكينة لتعاطى المسكرات وارتكاب الفحشاء فيها وكانت إدارة المحلات المذكورة مشتركة بين ريا وسكينة وأرباحها تقسم بينهما .
ودل التحقيق على أن ثمانى جثث من السبع عشرة التي اكتشفت بالكيفية المتقدم ذكرها لنسوة من اللائى حصل عنهن التبليغ وهن نظلة بنت (---) وسليمة (--- ) ، ونبوية (---) ، وزنوبة (---) ، وفاطمة (---) ، وفردوس(---) ، وتبين أيضاً أنه كان لتلك النسوة مصوغات معلومة عند ذويهن لم يعثر عليها في محلات سكنهن .
وحيث إنه باستجواب سكينة أمام النيابة قررت بأنها اشتركت بالاتفاق مع أختها ريا فى قتل عشر نسوة من اللائى وجدت جثثهن بالمنازل المذكورة وبأن مطلقها محمد عبد العال وحسب الله - زوج رية - وعرابى وعبد الرازق (---) صاحبهم قتلوا منهم هانم ونظلة وعزيزة وزنوبة وبأنهم ما عدا محمد (---) قتلوا أنيسة بنت (---) وبأن حسب الله (---) اشترك مع عرابى (---) فى قتل نبوية زوجة السماك وسليمة ينت (---) الشهيرة بأم عرفات بائعة الغاز ونبوية القهوجية وفاطمة بنت المخدمة ومع عبد العال فى قتل فردوس وقررت بأن المجنى عليهن كانت تجىء بدعوة منها وأختها رية إلى تلك المنازل للالتقاء بالرجال حيث يكون هؤلاء المتهمون فى انتظارهن مصرين باتفاقهم معها ومع أختها رية على قتل تلك النسوة وسرقة ما يكون عليهن من المصوغات . ولأجل تسهيل قتلهن بواسطة من ذكروا من المتهمين كانت تقدمان إليهن الخمور القوية المفعول ما يكفى القليل منها لإسكارهن سكراً شديداً لا يستطعن معه محاولة أية مقاومة أو استغاثة فكان أولئك المتهمون ينتهزون فرصة لاغتيالهن بواسطة كتم النفس والخنق وقررت أيضا بأن أحدهم كان يخنق كل امرأة منهن بمنديل يشده حول عنقها أو بيديه بينما كان الآخرون ممسكين بيديها و رجليها وصدرها أو فمها لمنعها من إبداء أى حركة إلى أن يتم زميلهم فعلته وتزهق نفس المرأة وبأن عرابى هو الذى كان يباشر الخنق فى معظم تلك الحوادث ثم يدفنون جثثهن بالأمكنة التى وجدت فيها بعد تجريدهن من مصوغاتهن ومما يجدونه معهن من النقود وكانت المصوغات تباع بعد ارتكاب الجرائم بمعرفة سكينة ورية إلى المتهم (---) الصائغ وغيره وأثمانه توزع بينهم .

وحيث أن الإقرار الصادر من سكينة أمام حضرة قاضى الإحالة وأمام هذه المحكمة لم يخرج عن هذا المعنى غير أنها قررت بأن القاتلين لسليمة هم حسب الله ومحمد (---) وعبد الرازق وسلامة الكيت وقد كررت اعترافها أمام هذه المحكمة.
وحيث أن رية بعد أن اختلفت فى أقوالها أمام النيابة اعترفت أثناء استجوابها من حضرة قاضى الإحالة باشتراكها هى وسكينة بطريق الاتفاق فى قتل ستة من تلك النسوة وهن هانم ونظلة وأمينة و أنيسة و فهيمة و فردوس وقرر بأن القاتلين لهن هم زوجها حسب الله (---) ومحمد (---) عرابى (---) وعبد الرازق (---) واتفقت روايتها مع رواية سكينة فيما يختص بكيفية حصول القتل ودفن الجثث والتصرف فى المصوغات المسروقة وقد كررت اعترافها أمام هذه المحكمة أيضاً . وحيث أن حسب الله (---) اعترف أمام النيابة بأنه قتل من النسوة ثمانية وهن نظلة و سليمة و نبوية بنت (---) الشهيرة بفهيمة باشتراكه مع محمد (---) وعرابى (---) وعبد الرازق (---) وفاطمة بنت (---) المخدمة ونبوية (---) باشتراكه مع عرابى (---) وسليمة بنت (---) بإشتراكه مع محمد (---) - 
و أنيسة مع اشتراك عرابى حسان وعبد الرازق (---) ، و قرر بأن القاتل لفردوس هو محمد (---) وحده .
وحيث أن محمد (---) اعترف بتحقيق النيابة بقتله هانم ونظلة بالاشتراك مع حسب الله (---) وعرابى (---) وعبد الرازق (---) وبأنه اشترك معهم أيضاً في قتل امرأة لها سنة من ذهب لا يعرف اسمها ورابعة يبلغ عمرها 36 سنة بيضاء نوعا متوسطة الجسم والقامة وامرأة خامسة وهى التى دفنت فى غرفة سكن المتهمة أمينة بنت (---) ومحمد (---) أنكروا ما أسند إليهم . وحيث أن حسب الله (---) عدل أمام حضرة قاضى الإحالة عن الاعتراف الصادر منه فى تحقيق النيابة مدعياً أنه أعترف من الإهانة والجزع ولكن لا يمكن الاعتداد بهذا الادعاء لأن اعترافه تكرر منه مراراً بالتحقيقات يحتوى على وقائع مطولة وظروف مختلفة لا يمكنه ذكرها إلا إذاكان الاعتراف صادراً منه بمحض إرادته وفوق ذلك فإنه اعتراف مؤيد بالنسبة 

إليه أولاً: من ملازمته لزوجته رية فى تلك المنازل الملازمة التى لا تجعلها تتداخل فى هذه الجرائم إلا بإشراكه معها فى الأعمال الشديدة التى لا تقوى عليها النساء أو على الأقل بتحريض منه . 

ثانياً : من شهادة السيدة بنت (---) التى قررت بأنه أعطاها جنيهين لأجل أن تتجاهل دخول فاطمة بنت (---) فى البيت الذى تقيم فيه سكينة بشارع ماكوريس وعدم خروجها منه أى البيت الذى قتلت فيه . 

ثالثاً : من وجود ختمه فى التراب وقت النبش على الجثث المستخرجة من هذا البيت .	  

رابعاً : من رؤية (---) أحد الشهود له بعد حادثة فاطمة بنت (---) خارجاً من البيت ومعه صرة ملابس .	  

خامساً : من شهادة عزيزة بنت (---) التى أقامت فترة من الزمن ببيت سكينة بشارع ماكوريس بأنها تواجدت يوماً وقت المساء عند رية فكلفها حسب الله بحمل شوال مربوط كانت تنبعث منه رائحة كريهة فذهب معها عند ملتقى شارع عبد المنعم بشارع أبى الدرداء وهناك أمرها بترك الشوال ثم تبين من التحقيقات التى حصلت بمناسبة البلاغات التى تقدمت بشأن اختفاء النساء وجد بتاريخ 11 ديسمبر 1920 بالمكان الذى ألقى فيه الشوال هيكل امرأة يرجع تاريخ وفاتها إلى شهرين . 

سادساً : من ضبط محبس ذهب لفردوس وملابس لها أيضاً فى البيت الذى يسكنه مع زنوبة بنت (---) زوجته الجديدة .	  
وحيث أن المتهم محمد (---) قرر أمام قاضى الإحالة بخصوص الاعتراف الصادر منه فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه أغرى من رجال البوليس على هذا الاعتراف وأنه لا دخل له فى جرائم القتل المسندة إليه ولكن اعترافه مؤيد على كل حال من ضبط فنيلة صوف لفردوس عنده ومن إقرار على (---) الصائغ بحضوره إليه مع حسب الله ورية وسكينة عند عرض المصوغات المسروقة عليه ومن ملازمته فى كل وقت لزوجته سكينة ولأختها رية ولزوجها حسب الله (---) ومن شهادة زنوبة بنت (---) زوجة حسب الله الثانية بأنه جاء إليها بصحبة حسب الله ومعهما ما ضبط عندها من ملابس فردوس بنت (---). 

وحيث أن المحكمة تستنتج من الوقائع المتقدمة بأنها ومن كون المتهمين المعترفين اشتروا فى بحر المدة التى ارتكبت فيها هذه الجرائم من المصوغات ما لم يمكنهم شراؤها إلا من ثمن ما سرقوه من حلى المجنى عليهن ومن كون حالة الجثث دلت على أن تاريخ القتل لم يكن سابقاً على إقامتهم فى البيوت التى وجدت بها تلك الجثث أن المتهمين المذكورين لم يشتركوا فقط فى قتل النسوة الوارد ذكرهن فى اعترافاتهم بل قتلوا أيضاً النسوة الأخرى المبينة أسماؤهن بأمر الإحالة .

وحيث أن المتهم عرابى (---) مع إنكاره ما أسند اليه من التهم ادعى أنه لم يتوجه مطلقاً عند رية وسكينة من عهد إقامتهما بالمنازل التى استخرجت منها الجثث وإن كان يوجد سابق معرفة بينه وبينهما وبين حسب الله (---) ومحمد (---) بمناسبة تردده عليهم بالمحل المشهور بالكامب الذى كانت تديره رية بسوق الجمعة بالإسكندرية ولكن قد كذبه فى ذلك شهود منهم السيدة بنت (---) بغرفة المنزل الكائن بشارع ماكوريس في اليوم نفسه الذى اختفت فيه فاطمة المذكورة ورأت تراباً مكوماً بجوار باب الغرفة وهذا التراب كان قد استخرج من أرضية الغرفة بعد دفن جثة فاطمة فسألت عنه فأخبرها حسب الله ورية أن المرأة قد تقيأت فنقلت التراب الى تحت سلم المنزل ومنهم زينب بنت (---) التى شهدت بأن ابنتها نظلة إحدى إحدى المجنى عليهن كانت تجتمع كثيراً بالمتهم المذكور عند رية وكانت تخشى بأسه لأنه فتوة ومشهور بأنه يخنق ومنهم شفيقة بنت (---) وعبد المحسن (---) اللذين قررا رؤيتهما عرابى (---) يتردد على منزل رية الكائن بشارع على الكبير وقد شهد غيرهم بأن نظلة المقتولة كانت خليلة عرابى وكان يريد الزواج بها ولما أختفت لم يهتم بأمرها وأخذ يقول لكل من كان يسأله عنها بكرة تحضر .

وحيث فيما يتعلق بالمتهم عبد الرازق (---) فإنه ثبت من أقوال الشهود أنه كان معاشراً للحرمة أنيسة بنت (---) إحدى المجنى عليهن وكان يجتمع بها فى منزل رية بشارع على بك الكبير وكانت أنيسة المذكورة نسبت إليه قبل اختفائها سرقة قرط من ذهب ونقود لها و وسطت بعض أصدقائها فى استرداد هذه الأشياء منه فرفض و أظهر غضبه عليها خصوصاً لما رأى أن تهمة السرقة الملصقة به أخذت تنتشر فى القهاوى التى كان يذهب إليها فكان حينئذ من مصلحته أن يقتل أنيسة للتخلص من تشهيرها به والاستفادة بجزء من حليها وقد ثبت منها أيضاً أن عبد الرازق كان معاشراً لرية وسكينة و حسب الله ومحمد (---) من بدء سكنهم بالمنازل التى وجدت بها الجثث ومرتبطاً بهم كل الارتباط وكان يرى من واجبه أن يدافع مع عرابى (---) عن سمعة تلك المنازل كلما وجد لذلك فرصة مع عملهما بما هو حاصل فيها من القبائح وكان به عند رية وسكينة من المنزل والمكانة ما يجعله يتصرف فى محلاتهما كيف يشاء ويضاف إلى ذلك أنه من أجلها هذه الدعوى بمبلغ لا يمكنهما الحصول عليها من المكاسب التى كانت تأتيهما بالوسائل المباحة.

وحيث أنه يستنتج من هذه الظروف والظروف السابق بيانها ومن الكشوف الطبية الموقعة على الجثث المؤيدة لما ورد فى أقوال المتهمين المعترفين من حصول القتل بطريق الخنق ومن يد عدة أشخاص ومن القرائن القوية التى تعزز أقوال رية وسكينة وحسب الله (---) ومحمد (---) بالنسبة لكل من عرابى(---) وعبد الرازق (---) ما يحمل المحكمة على الاعتقاد التام بأنهما باشرا قتل السبع عشرة نسوة المتقدم ذكرهن .

وحيث أنه متى تقرر ذلك يكون عقاب حسب الله (---) ومحمد (---)وعرابى(---) وعبد الرازق (---) بصفتهم فاعلين أصليين للجرائم المذكورة وهى سفكهم دماء السبع عشرة نسوة عمداً مع سبق الإصرار فى الظروف المتقدم بيانها واستباحة أموالهن بتبديدها فى المنكرات وذلك فى المدة الواقعة بين نوفمبر سنة 1919 و 12 نوفمبر 1920 بجهة حى اللبان بالإسكندرية هاته الآثام التى لم يشاهد مثلها فى القسوة والفظاعة من عهد تأسيس المحاكم للآن منطبقاً على نص مادتى 39و194 عقوبات .

وعقاب رية وسكينة بصفة كونهما اشتركتا مع الفاعلين الأصليين فى التاريخ والمكان السابق ذكرهما فى تلك الجرائم بطريق الاتفاق والمساعدة فى الأعمال المسهلة لإرتكابها بأن أحضرتا المجنى عليهن إلى محلاتهما وأسكرتهن ليتمكن الفاعلون الأصليون من خنقهن بدون أدنى مقاومة منهن فوقعت جرائم القتل بناء على هذا الاتفاق وهذه المساعدة منطبقاً على نص المادة40 فقرة ثانية وثالثة و 41و14و199 من القانون المشار إليه .
وحيث أن أوراق هذه الدعوى قد أرسلت بتاريخ 12 مايو سنة 1921 إلى حضرة صاحب الفضيلة مفتى مدينة الإسكندرية لإبداء رأيه طبقاً للمادة 49 من قانون تنظيم محاكم الجنايات ووردت منه مشفوعة برأيه فى 15 منه بنمرة 401 .

وحيث عن تهمة سلامة(---) الملقب بالكيت فإنه لم يوجد ضده سوى أقوال سكينة وحسب الله (---) التى لم تؤيد بأى دليل من الأدلة المقنعة حتى يمكن الأخذ بها والتعويل عليها فى الحكم بإدانة الشخص المذكور فيما هو متهم به كما وأن المحكمة ترى فيما يختص باتهام كل من أمينة بنت (---) ومحمد (---) الشهير بالنص زوجها بالاشتراك فى قتل نبوية بنت (---) بالاتفاق والمساعدة أن الأدلة التى وصلت إليها التحقيقات لا تكفى لإثبات التهمة الموجهة إليهما ويتعين الحكم حينئذ ببراءة الثلاثة المتهمين المذكورين لعدم ثبوت التهمة المسندة إليهم ثبوتا كافياً عملاً بالمادة 50 من قانون تشكيل محاكم الجنايات .

وحيث أن تهمة إخفاء المصوغات المسروقة المنسوبة إلى على (---) فإنه ثابت من اعترافه أنه اشترى جانباً من مصوغات المجنى عليهن على أربع دفع من رية وسكينة بحضور حسب الله (---) ومحمد (---) وذلك أثناء المدة من نوفمبر سنة 1919 لغاية 12 نوفمبر سنة 1920 بالإسكندرية ولكنه يدعى أنه كان يجهل مصدر تلك المصوغات الحقيقى .

وحيث أنه مع التقدير المذكور لم يشتر تلك المصوغات إلا فى أربع دفع كما يقول وليست فى ست دفع كما قالت سكينة فقد تبين للمحكمة أنه كان يعلم بسرقة المصوغات عند شرائه إياها بدليل حصول الشراء خفية وبثمن يقل عن نصف قيمتها الحقيقية وبدون أن يحتاط فى أخذ الضمانات التى يكون من شأنها إخلاء مسئوليته عند الاقتضاء وإسراعه بكسر معظم تلك المصوغات لإضاعة معالمها .

وحيث أنه مما تقدم تكون تهم الجرائم المسندة إلى محمد (---) ثابتة قبله فى الأربع وقائع المعترف بها فقط وعقابة ينطبق على نص المادة 279 فقرة أولى من قانونه العقوبات مع مراعاة المادة 36 منه بالنظر إلى تعدد الجرائم .................." " .............
"فلهذه الأسباب "	  

وبعد الاطلاع على النصوص القانونية المتقدم ذكرها حكمت المحكمة حضورياً:	  
أولا : على كل من رية وسكينة بنتى (---) وحسب الله (---) ومحمد (---) وعرابى (---) وعبد الرازق (---) بعقوبة الإعدام . 	  

ثانياً : على .... على (---) الصائغ بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة خمس سنوات .	  

ثالثا : ببراءة كل من سلامة (---) والحرمة أمينة (---) الشهيرة بأم أحمد وزوجها محمد (---) الشهير بالنص مما أسند إليهم فى هذه الدعوى ورفض الدعوى المدنية الموجهة قبلهم وقبل على محمد (---) الصائغ "............. 

هذا ما حكمت به المحكمة بجلستها العلنية المنعقدة بسراى محكمة الإسكندرية الأهلية فى يوم الأثنين 16 مايو سنة 1921 الموافق 8 رمضان سنة 1339).
رئيس المحكمة	  

" مــــلاحــظـــــــــة "	  
هذه القضية قيدت بجدول النقض تحت رقم 1937 سنة 38 قضائية وحكم فيها من محكمة النقض والإبرام برفض الطعن فى 30 أكتوبر سنة 1921 .
ونفذ حكم الإعدام داخل الإسكندرية فى 21 و 22 ديسمبر سنة 1921 	
      منفول
*

----------


## nour23

لا إله إلا الله

----------

